
UK seals documents about suicide of weapons inspector David Kelly for 70 years - JeremyBanks
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5goGhY_XNsqqrr2YR5j3pP24avumw
======
jacquesm
So much for a transparant UK government I guess.

David Kelly is one of the first victims of the Iraq war, and I really don't
give a rats ass about any government whitewash operation until they come clean
with all the documents they've got.

Until then it should simply be classified as a murder.

Also, Dr. Kelly was right in every aspect of his criticism in the run-up to
the war and he should be remembered as one of the very few voices of reason in
England during that period.

The blood of this man is on the hands of Tony Blair.

more here:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1245599/David-
Kelly-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1245599/David-Kelly-post-
mortem-kept-secret-70-years-doctors-accuse-Lord-Hutton-concealing-vital-
information.html)

~~~
cabalamat
I used to think the death of David Kelly was suicide.

Now I am not sure. If there wasn't something highly dubious going on, why
would the government keep it secret for 70 years?

~~~
ftghyujkjmhnbg
If you read the article it isn't the suicide verdict that is sealed it is
other evidence given tot he inquiry but not published. So perhaps the name of
the CIA/Mi5/RAC agents that reported there were weapons, the names of current
Iraqi politicians that were working for CIA/MI5/RAC.

70 years is nothing - there are still cabinet meetings from the Napoleonic
wars that are sealed.

~~~
ftghyujkjmhnbg
There wasn't any doubt about the suicide verdict. The issue was that the scope
of the inquiry was limited to investigating a very specific claim - about what
David Kelly said about the report. It was not allowed to investigate the real
question about the truth of the report and "who sexed it up"

In American terms it's like holding an investigation into JFK's death but only
considering the cause of death and finding that it was a bullet that killed
him.

~~~
wendroid
There is a lot of doubt surrounding the suicide verdict.

------
njs12345
This is why we need Wikileaks..

~~~
Silhouette
Wikileaks isn't the answer to problems like this. If you have to rely on a
dubiously ethical web site that tries to position itself outside the law, some
pretty fundamental things have already gone wrong.

For a start, we have to ask why the legal power exists to seal records in this
way, who has the authority to order such seals, and what kind of oversight
exists to make independent determinations about whether such seals are in the
public interest.

~~~
CamperBob
_If you have to rely on a dubiously ethical web site that tries to position
itself outside the law, some pretty fundamental things have already gone
wrong._

Correct. I pay Wikileaks to be explicitly _un_ ethical, for that very reason.

It's like someone said elsewhere in the thread: if governments have nothing to
hide, then they have nothing to fear, right?

~~~
Silhouette
The problem with this argument is that sometimes people, governments,
businesses or whoever else _do_ have something to hide, and sometimes they
_are_ hiding those things for honest, legitimate reasons. But sites like
Wikileaks don't tend to pay much attention to that.

~~~
mr_eel
Well it might be more useful for your argument if you discussed particular
instances where wikileaks has published material that you consider hidden
legitimately.

~~~
Silhouette
One obvious example was publishing the membership records of the BNP.

You and I might not share their political views, but violating the
privacy/anonymity of members of any political party is not the way forward,
particularly when such violation will inevitably lead to sanctions that are at
best dubiously ethical themselves.

~~~
mr_eel
That's a good example. I agree with you. In that case Wikileaks was clearly
unethical.

------
vaksel
funny how "if you have nothing to hide" never applies to gov't.

------
david927
To die from blood loss, you have to bleed out at least 40% of your total blood
volume, which would be approximately 2 liters (normal blood volume is 4-5L).
The paramedics reported very little blood at the Kelly scene. The knife, which
was alleged to belonged to Kelly, had no fingerprints on it.

------
mark_l_watson
The book "The Sovereign Individual" (published at least 10 years ago)
predicted that the UK, then the USA would transition into much less free
countries as their economies started to unravel. The authors also wrote a book
predicting the fall of the Berlin Wall a few years before that event happened.

I view the political BS and general war-mongering in both countries to be a
cover for those in power not wanting to confront very serious economic
problems. Something to distract people, etc.

~~~
illumen
'War is the cause of the economic problems.' That is likely another
possibility.

Massive spending, along with intellectual & political effort going towards
something which takes away value - this is war.

------
ronnier
This may be off topic, but I was working with David Kelly's brother when he
found out his brother died. After watching the news, I then realized how well
known and important his brother was.

~~~
jacquesm
Not only that, he also was one of the very few men involved in the run up to
the Iraq war that actually had a conscience.

I've read a lot about him and he strikes me as a really good human being and
we are poorer for having lost him.

------
jacquesm
Thanks to the moderator that decided to recycle this posting from the 'dead'
pool.

~~~
JeremyBanks
This was dead? Do you know if it was auto-killed or flagged out?

~~~
jacquesm
It looked like it had to be flagged out because at the time it already had 10+
votes.

So an editor had to have killed it and another had to restore it. Weird. I can
see why though, it is a purely political piece.

Either that or I'm seeing things :)

~~~
nir
Even though the story's interesting, I think it should have been flagged -
there's plenty of places to discuss it online, and there's no way not to
Redditize this kind of conversation. Already there's a comment here claiming
the Baha'i (??) may be behind this..

~~~
jacquesm
> Already there's a comment here claiming the Baha'i (??) may be behind this..

You can file that one under 'it takes all kinds'...

Also anybody that would know even the most cursory facts about the Bahá'í
would realize that that is not a very likely explanation.

I'm in the atheist camp and was quite surprised to see a scientist of Dr.
Kelly's calibre associated with an obscure religion so I did some reading and
I think I could see some of the motivations for his actions rooted in his
faith.

It's an interesting faith in the sense that it has worldwide following and was
founded in recent times.

The united nations actually figure quite prominently in the followers of this
religion.

------
runn1ng
I will add that according to some, this death has something to do with Bahá'í
faith/cult - more info here
<http://www.fglaysher.com/bahaicensorship/Kelly.htm> and in this documentary -

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-760569989112215408> Part1,
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1716751462345868958> part 2

~~~
runn1ng
Somehow the first part is in Arbic... I am on iPhone now and not actually able
to find english version now... but I guess someone else will. Maybe

------
tjic
I've read allegations that David Kelly's rapid turn around from saying that
there were WMDs present to arguing that there were none present was the result
of blackmail over evidence of him being sexually involved with an aide.

Googling on "David Kelly blackmail" gives thousands of hits.

Here's one:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-490216/Sex-drugs-
bla...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-490216/Sex-drugs-blackmail-
plot-royal-Im-innocent.html)

~~~
tarkin2
That link isn't even related to David Kelly.

